# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Where can i buy sand (like beach sand)

## kuckles

hey there i keeping hermit crabs.. and there arent any hermit crab forums here...
could someone tell me where i can get sand for my crabs? best if it were beach sand...
i live in the west so i'll go to a beach and get some if i could, but i'm sure i can buy it some where here in the west...

can someone help me please???

----------


## Weirong

Seriously, if you are looking for beach sand... then that's the best place to get it! Why buy???  :Laughing:

----------


## Justikanz

Hi there, welcome to AQ! OceanFree has a product known as 'Repti Hermit Sand'. It comes in cans of different sizes. I have 1 can (750g) that costs me $10 from Qian Hu. You can try this... I have yet to try mine, so I cannot give proper comments on it...  :Opps:

----------


## ms

Hi,
I got the fine sand for my daughter's tank from the fish shop in Tampines, opposite the Temasek Poly.
You can see the sand here:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=19183

MS

----------


## michael lai

Hi Kuckles,
Welcome to Aquatic quotient. Is there a specific reason why you must get beach sand? Some shops do sell those fine sand, you could try C328 over at Clementi. But like Weirong said, why buy when you could get it for free :Grin:

----------


## benny

Be careful with sand collected from playground and beaches. If not cleaned properly, they can kill your pets. 

Cheers,

----------


## |squee|

I bought fine beach-like sand from Nature Aquarium. Very dusty though, it took me quite a good bit of washing (all that water!  :Exasperated: ) to clear it up.

----------


## grey_fox

Why buy when you can get it FOC? Changi beaches have finer sands than that of East Coast (and cleaner as well).

I'd rather take a trip to the beach, collect as much sand as I can (probably a bucket) and save that bit of money. Anyways, Singapore isn't that big yah.

----------


## Justikanz

Also, be careful about collecting sand home. You don't want NParks people to question why you are taking sand away from the beaches... Check first...  :Razz:

----------


## grey_fox

> Also, be careful about collecting sand home. You don't want NParks people to question why you are taking sand away from the beaches... Check first...



:P kuckles been to army before? If yes, then use the _cover and conceal method_.

----------


## kuckles

i dun really wana beach sand coz its dirty... pple let their dogs do their business in it n i dun wana be keepin s**t in my tank... yah n i'm concerned for my crabs... how do i wash sand that i buy????

I'm keeping hermit crabs and i hear beach sand is the best for them...

----------


## kuckles

so nope, no army for me

----------


## kuckles

where exactly is this place i can get the sand?? i dont drive or anythin like that so i'll have a hard time gg dwn to the beach juus to get sand that might be full of dog poop, dead fish and stuff..

----------


## avant

CLEMENTI FLORIST & AQUARIUM (C32 :Cool: 
Blk 328, Clementi Avenue 2, #01-210, Singapore 120328
Tel: 67778468
(Closed on Sundays)

There are other shops along that block as well but this is the original C328  :Smile:

----------


## alanyeo99

Hi Kuckles, most plant nurseries sell white sand for growing carpet grass. They are exactly like beach sand but harvested from further in-land river. Each pack roughly 5kg costs only $2 - $3.

Do not collect sand from beaches. It can be polluted from chemical/oil-spills, dog-poo, etc. 

Using sand for keeping hermit crab is ok. I don't encourage those who plan to use fine sand for planting. The sands are too fine for roots growth and constantly high PH.

----------

